# 38mm/1.5 inch guide bushings



## noelnochim (Jun 29, 2011)

some time ago I purchased a two part template guide bushing set and just now realized that the set went into a 1.5 inch/38 mm hole in the router plate. All that I have is the plate that came with my Porter-Cable router that has a hole of 30mm diameter. Anybody have any idea where I can get a new router plate to work with the 38 mm bushings? The template is already made.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Noel and welcome. I'm not a PC router owner but we have lots who are. I'm sure one of them will have an answer.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

The template guides are the size of those sold by Oak Park, now out of the Router accessory business. Lee Valley sells part of the set. They also sell base plates that are drilled to fit almost all router.

Personally I wish the PC standard would go extinct and replaced by the Oak Park standard or larger, and I wish they were also made in metric sizes.

Welcome N/A


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Broken record time. 

Make your own sub-base with the correctly sized holes. A lot of us do it for PC style bushings. I've made a number of them and it's not hard at all. You can find directions on this forum and elsewhere on the internet but it's pretty straightforward. My preferred material is 1/4" Lexan. Just make sure to oversize the screw holes that hold the sub-base to the router so you can center the bushing on the bit.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Noel.


----------

